# Ol' faithful.......my WSM



## Puff1 (Dec 27, 2008)

I haven't cooked anything Q oriented for a while and was looking forward to my overnight butt cook tonight.
It seems BOTH switches on my Mavericks recievers took a dump.
The Transmitter still works so I went with that.
Put 2 butts on over KF and hickory.
Last time I looked she was locked in at about 225* after an hour and that's the last time I will look.
Winds are kicking up now but I have faith in the ol' girl!
Left the grill light in the house Gary..........man is that sucker bright. 
(You "Old School" guys will like this one!  )


----------



## john pen (Dec 27, 2008)

Ahhh..a happy Weber family !


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 27, 2008)

The WSM force is strong with this one.

Way to overcome adversity Puff.  8) 

Nothing you don't know, but the temp will go down a bit until the meat comes up to temp...it should come back up.


----------



## BayouChilehead (Dec 27, 2008)

W2D2  
Looks good so far Obi-Wan!!


----------



## Gary in VA (Dec 27, 2008)

that light is a bright one... I have mine mounted on my primo table.

Whiskey barrel chunks would have been good on that Butt :?


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 27, 2008)

Gary in VA said:
			
		

> that light is a bright one... I have mine mounted on my primo table.
> 
> Whiskey barrel chunks would have been good on that Butt :?


******!!


----------



## BayouChilehead (Dec 27, 2008)

Which brand light are you using??


----------



## bigwheel (Dec 27, 2008)

Dang can't believe a person could struggle through a cook without them fancy smancy gauges being operational Have often wondered whut the kids and young adults of the world would do if they was suddenly deprived of electric calculators..and have to go back to a #2 Pencil and a Big Chief Tablet to do their sums. It would drive em all crazy I suspect.  Congrats..looks like a fine cook. Glad you survived without the gauges. 

bigwheel


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 27, 2008)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Dang can't believe a person could struggle through a cook without them fancy smancy gauges being operational Have often wondered whut the kids and young adults of the world would do if they was suddenly deprived of electric calculators..and have to go back to a #2 Pencil and a Big Chief Tablet to do their sums. It would drive em all crazy I suspect.  Congrats..looks like a fine cook. Glad you survived without the gauges.
> 
> bigwheel



I guess being deprived of all those electronic devices would be the kind of like going back driving places instead of taking planes or maybe riding horses instead of driving cars! 

Looks like your off to a great start Puff! Keep the pictures coming. Maybe you should get a stone and carve it in the stone instead of taking a picture!


----------



## surfinsapo (Dec 27, 2008)

Looks good Puff.. Can't wait to see the end results!!!


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 27, 2008)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Dang can't believe a person could struggle through a cook without them fancy smancy gauges being operational Have often wondered whut the kids and young adults of the world would do if they was suddenly deprived of electric calculators..and have to go back to a #2 Pencil and a Big Chief Tablet to do their sums. It would drive em all crazy I suspect.  Congrats..looks like a fine cook. Glad you survived without the gauges.
> bigwheel


Thanks and it's not over yet


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 27, 2008)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> bigwheel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're the mason......


----------



## bigwheel (Dec 27, 2008)

Well you batting 500 at least. Ain't nobody gonna have to talk me out of not getting onto one of the crazy new fangled aereoplanes. I taught John Madden how to be skerred of em.  Only smart thang I ever hear David Letterman say..and I aint a Letterman fan so not sure how I manged to see it...went something like this, "Well I know flying is safer than driving...but at least if your driving and the motor dies you don't drop 30,000 feet." Now that boy is making sense on that one. Only way I can fly is to have a free ticket to somewhere I just have to go on short notice and I have to have consumed 5 gallons of double strength screw drivers and be continually served as the route progresses deeper into a firey death for all. Thats how I got to the country of Purta Rica and back one time. Also learned rum works good on this deal too  Like the one hobo say to the other as they was kicked back sippin MD 20/20 on the grassy knoll on a warm summer day when the plane flew overhead and they looked up wistfully..."If the Lord had meant man to fly He would have given us tickets."

bigwheel






bigwheel[/quote]

I guess being deprived of all those electronic devices would be the kind of like going back driving places instead of taking planes or maybe riding horses instead of driving cars! 

Looks like your off to a great start Puff! Keep the pictures coming. Maybe you should get a stone and carve it in the stone instead of taking a picture!  [/quote]


----------



## Griff (Dec 27, 2008)

You have come many strides forward Grasshopper.
Scotty is correct, the force is strong with this one.


And that is and that is, indeed, a happy looking Weber family.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 28, 2008)

Well?


----------



## Woodman1 (Dec 28, 2008)

Apparently, it was too much for the boy!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 28, 2008)

He might have a case of Morganitis.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 28, 2008)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> He might have a case of Morganitis.



Man... I hope they make a cream for that.


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 28, 2008)

Just a slight case.....  
I woke up at 5am to the sound of a tree branch hitting my roof.
Winds are about 40 to 50 mph. The WSM held her own all night.
I gave the coals a stir and added some more and she's riding at about 250*. The little butt is resting and the big one is at 175*.
I'll get some pics later. I have to go check my roof.


----------



## wittdog (Dec 28, 2008)

Yeah the winds are bad today...I was going to fire up my new toy...I'll do that tomarrow


----------



## Cliff H. (Dec 28, 2008)

Looking good Puff.  What is your favorite brand of grills and smokers ?


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 28, 2008)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Yeah the winds are bad today...I was going to fire up my new toy...I'll do that tomarrow


 *WIMP!*


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 28, 2008)

Wind still whipping like all get out.  
Pork came out real tasty. Had sammies for lunch and a little post lunch serenade by my little rock star on her new drum kit.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 28, 2008)

Wow That looks awesome Puff.

When you said you were getting her a kit.... I thought it was gunna be one of those cheapo ones. Good Deal Dude.

Have you hired JB to give her lesson's online? 


 8)


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Dec 28, 2008)

Wow that looks great Puff!  Good job!  Your little girl is growing up I see!
She's a real cutie!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 28, 2008)

lol!  love the rock sneer.


----------



## Griff (Dec 28, 2008)

wow puff. Nice pics of the pork and the daughter. She's really growing.


----------



## Unity (Dec 28, 2008)

Nice! 

--John
(I gotta buy some pork and break out the WSM when we get home from our holiday travels.)


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 28, 2008)

Excellent pictures Puffy old boy!


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks guys.
She's really growing up fast.  
I forgot to add that I finally had a chance to try the Pee Dee River Swampsauce . Tim that is some damn good stuff!!


----------



## john pen (Dec 28, 2008)

Nice pics Puffy...Ill take one of those park Sammies ! With all the talent we have around here we should start a band !


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 28, 2008)

john pen said:
			
		

> Nice pics Puffy...Ill take one of those park Sammies ! With all the talent we have around here we should start a band !


Thanks.........have my people get in touch with your people


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 28, 2008)

Puff said:
			
		

> john pen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That conversation just ended!


----------



## Tannehill Kid (Dec 28, 2008)

Nice pics.  Like your arsenal of pits and grills.  What is in those bottles in the pics with your daughter.  Wish I learned how to play to drums when I was a younger.


----------



## BayouChilehead (Dec 28, 2008)

Nice pulled pork there Puff. I saw the bottles in the pic also and I hope she isn't starting her music carrier hittin the bottle at that early age. I at least waited till I was 12


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 28, 2008)

Man you guys don't miss nuttin'!  
Those bottles would be my personal "when friends stop by" supply.
Her kit is set up in the basement which is also my little hangout in the winter. She doesn't even know what the bottles are.  

Nick have your people call my people. 8)


----------



## Big Bears BBQ (Dec 28, 2008)

Pulled pork looks good......



Big Bear


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 29, 2008)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> lol!  love the rock sneer.



That's a SNARE Jim.  :roll:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 29, 2008)

Puff said:
			
		

> Man you guys don't miss nuttin'!
> Those bottles would be my personal "when friends stop by" supply.
> Her kit is set up in the basement which is also my little hangout in the winter. She doesn't even know what the bottles are.
> 
> Nick have your people call my people. 8)



I have no people!


----------



## Bruce B (Dec 29, 2008)

I told these guys, you're a pork puller from way back. Good job Puff! Nice drum set too, do they come with a mute button.


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 29, 2008)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't either....but some day....


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 29, 2008)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> I told these guys, you're a pork puller from way back. Good job Puff! Nice drum set too, do they come with a mute button.


She's wearing the mute button


----------



## wittdog (Dec 29, 2008)

That pic of your daughter stoped D dead in his tracks..."Who's that?"


----------



## Unity (Dec 29, 2008)

wittdog said:
			
		

> That pic of your daughter stoped D dead in his tracks..."Who's that?"


I like her pink hearing protectors. Do you wear those at the firing range?   

--John


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 30, 2008)

Unity said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uh.....no....  
She insisted on the Dora earmuffs instead of earplugs.


----------

